# Shiny A8



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Edit: added more pics


_Modified by PerL at 8:18 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## Philbert411 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Shiny A8 (PerL)*

DAAAMN!!
brush your teeth in dat paintjob!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (Philbert411)*

It's not a paintjob, MTM has stripped off the paint and polished the body to a high gloss. It's aluminium, remember?


----------



## Philbert411 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Shiny A8 (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_It's not a paintjob, MTM has stripped off the paint and polished the body to a high gloss. It's aluminium, remember?

I cant REmember I never knew! 
you COULD do that with paint though but it wouln't have the smooth reflection or the nice polished sheen... clearcoat could NEVER achieve that. yer right..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks dope







on the pic
BTW.. are these dudes in the pic jordinian or lebanese or what?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (Philbert411)*

The first 3 pics are from Dubai http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Shiny A8 (PerL)*

At the risk of blowing my cover (that I don't know too much about the new Audis)...
Anyone remember the "old" polished A8? Showed up at some auto shows but I don't know which ones. Any chance that was also an MTM project? Or was it a factory effort? 
The only thing cooler is a polished Delorean


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Shiny A8 (Haiku Master)*

Nice camoflage paint job, reflecting everything around. Must be nice when you have more money than good taste or common sense.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Shiny A8 (PerL)*








my eyes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Shiny A8 (MFZERO)*

it needs mirror tints so bad and then it would look even hotter.


----------



## jaystonewee (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (natreles)*

chromed maybe? the bumpers and all that other plastic stuff had to have been painted or dipped or whatever it is that they do to plastic/rubber to get it to look like chrome (um, good luck polishing plastic to a high metalic chrome lookin shine







)
pretty sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Shiny A8 (PerL)*

pffft, the tires are still black
















Well it should keep it cooler in the sun by reflecting all the rays away


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (VWVancouver)*

LAF, I bet that pulls all the girls, they dont need to carry a mirrior


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Shiny A8 (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_At the risk of blowing my cover (that I don't know too much about the new Audis)...
Anyone remember the "old" polished A8? Showed up at some auto shows but I don't know which ones. Any chance that was also an MTM project? Or was it a factory effort? 


I have to jump in with this since it is a very rare opportunity that I get to answer a question for you. It was the factory ASF concept car. It's in the book "A history of progress" page 256, first shown at the 93 Frankfurt Motor Show with a V8 turbo diesel with direct injection.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Shiny A8 (jaystonewee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaystonewee* »_ (um, good luck polishing plastic to a high metalic chrome lookin shine







)


You have a point here.


----------



## me love cars (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Shiny A8 (audinut!$)*

I wonder if it is immune to radar?


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (me love cars)*

NICE


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (audinut!$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audinut!$* »_
I have to jump in with this since it is a very rare opportunity that I get to answer a question for you. It was the factory ASF concept car. It's in the book "A history of progress" page 256, first shown at the 93 Frankfurt Motor Show with a V8 turbo diesel with direct injection.

You are of course correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but MTM also offered the previous A8 in a polished finish. The old one also had silver painted bumpers. ASF stands for Audi Space Frame
Audi ASF Concept gallery (41 pics)








Previous A8 polished by MTM


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Shiny A8 (PerL)*

Look I wasn't totally wrong about a post-95 Audi for once!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (Haiku Master)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Shiny A8 (PerL)*

Perl thanks for the ASF link the color pictures are much nicer. The B+W in the book just doesn't do it justice. Plus it doesn't show any engine pics







.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Shiny A8 (audinut!$)*

The question is, how'd they do it to the bumpers? Those are plastic.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 ([email protected])*

The bumpers probably have old fashioned chrome on them.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Shiny A8 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The question is, how'd they do it to the bumpers? Those are plastic.

You can now chrome plastic....I assume that is what they did for this car..


----------



## ~ Cartman ~ (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Shiny A8 (jonny_breakz)*

I will take 2


----------

